# Canon 40D Main Dial (Front Dial) slipping



## RAKAMRAK (Apr 22, 2014)

Have any of you faced this issue? My 40D's front/main dial started slipping a little. This is happening when I am trying to turn the dial anticlockwise, and not clockwise.

Searched google and found out some DIY cures for this. But just wondering if any of you have faced a similar problem ever or not.


----------



## Jim Saunders (Apr 22, 2014)

*Re: Canon 40D Main Dial (Fron Dial) slipping*

I haven't seen the dial fail like that, but a used 40D is probably worth the cost of sending it to Canon for a new dial. My 50D is probably not much different, and I'd have it fixed given that choice.

Jim


----------



## Hannes (Apr 23, 2014)

Don't send it to canon. What you do is you get a pair of tweezers, lift the rubber and put a small drop of superglue on the plastic. Make sure you don't glue the dial in place though and it is probably worth waiting half an hour and doing the same thing on the other side so two points are keeping it in place.

Mine had exactly the same problem and 18 months later it is still working perfectly. After a bit of googling it seems to be a common problem as the rubber is just attached to a smooth plastic wheel.


----------



## RAKAMRAK (Apr 24, 2014)

Thank you guys. So at least some people here on Canon rumors also faced the same problem. That is comforting.

Thank you for taking time to reply.


----------



## josephandrews222 (Jul 21, 2014)

Just yesterday had the same problem. Instead of tweezers I used a tiny screwdriver to lift the flexible rubber from the plastic beneath it. And instead of glue, I then applied a bit of rubbing alcohol to the general (small) area between the rubber and plastic and turned the plastic 360 degrees to enable the rubbing alcohol to 'clean' the entire plastic wheel/rubber area. Somehow I think the rubber now is better able to 'grip' the plastic beneath it.

12 hours later, my main dial (top dial) is still working properly. I will report back.


----------



## Mt Spokane Photography (Jul 21, 2014)

It sounds like the rubber drying out, there are some easy fixes recommended. I've had at least five 40D's, actually, more like 7 or 8. I sold my last one this Spring. I've never seen the issue, so it does sound like a age related issue.


----------



## dgatwood (Jul 21, 2014)

Hannes said:


> Don't send it to canon. What you do is you get a pair of tweezers, lift the rubber and put a small drop of superglue on the plastic. Make sure you don't glue the dial in place though and it is probably worth waiting half an hour and doing the same thing on the other side so two points are keeping it in place.



If you're concerned about getting glue in the wrong places, paint on a coating of clear nail polish instead. The higher viscosity makes it easier to control than glues. Either that or use rubber cement, which will probably last longer than any other kind of glue.


----------



## Jamesy (Jul 22, 2014)

I have never heard of this issue but mine I did a shutter button fix by pouring alcohol through from the battery compartment - it has worked perfectly ever since. The shutter button essentially needed way more pressure than it otherwise would to trigger the shutter.


----------



## Hannes (Jul 22, 2014)

Mt Spokane Photography said:


> It sounds like the rubber drying out, there are some easy fixes recommended. I've had at least five 40D's, actually, more like 7 or 8. I sold my last one this Spring. I've never seen the issue, so it does sound like a age related issue.



There's no denying the 40Ds are getting on a bit. Lovely camera though and I'm sure it'll be remembered as one of the Canon greats of the digital age. If only it had slightly faster card writing facilities than it does


----------



## josephandrews222 (Jul 23, 2014)

josephandrews222 said:


> Just yesterday had the same problem. Instead of tweezers I used a tiny screwdriver to lift the flexible rubber from the plastic beneath it. And instead of glue, I then applied a bit of rubbing alcohol to the general (small) area between the rubber and plastic and turned the plastic 360 degrees to enable the rubbing alcohol to 'clean' the entire plastic wheel/rubber area. Somehow I think the rubber now is better able to 'grip' the plastic beneath it.
> 
> 12 hours later, my main dial (top dial) is still working properly. I will report back.



30 hours later, the 'rubbing alcohol fix' for the Main Dial slippage is still working.

I did read elsewhere that the 40D is also subject to a problem with a balky shutter button...and that it can be fixed by literally pouring a bit of rubbing alcohol from underneath...through the (presumably empty!?) battery compartment. Ring a bell with anyone?

As a poster above noted, the 40D is not a young pup any more...but it remains one of our favorites at home.


----------



## RustyTheGeek (Jul 23, 2014)

Mt Spokane Photography said:


> It sounds like the rubber drying out, there are some easy fixes recommended. I've had at least five 40D's, actually, more like 7 or 8. I sold my last one this Spring. I've never seen the issue, so it does sound like a age related issue.


Ditto! I've owned four, bought 'em, used 'em and sold them to good friends who STILL use them. I finally bought the 60D years ago after the fourth 40D. I still want another one. I never quite warmed up to the 60D nearly as much as I loved the 40D. Wonderful camera. It's a beautiful mate to the Classic 5D. Ahhhh, memories.....


----------

